# RCMP Trainers Make a Difference in Kandahar



## tomahawk6 (3 Feb 2007)

Excellant article about the great work the RCMP is doing training the ANP in Kandahar.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070203/kandahar_police_070302/20070203?hub=Canada



> Afghan National Police are making progress towards standing on their own two feet, despite a recent series of ambushes and targeted assassinations of officers in Kandahar province, say RCMP trainers.





> "We try as best we can to improve their survivability by teaching the in-service skills we do here,'' said Supt. Dave Fudge, whose unit has spent over a year mentoring local cops.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Feb 2007)

I think I put this in the wrong area. ;D


----------

